# More Vaccinated People Are Dying of Covid



## win231 (Apr 29, 2022)

Startling admission.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-deaths-no-longer-overwhelmingly-132139645.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2022)

It still states in the article that the unvaccinated are more likely to die.  So whatever you're trying to prove is not going to work.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> It still states in the article that the unvaccinated are more likely to die.  So whatever you're trying to prove is not going to work.


Misrepresentation on your part.  I'm not trying to prove anything.  I'm just sharing information, which is part of what a forum is for.  And others have a right to read it, whether you like its content or not.
And why so touchy?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2022)

win231 said:


> Misrepresentation on your part.  I'm not trying to prove anything.  I'm just sharing information, which is part of what a forum is for.  And others have a right to read it, whether you like its content or not.
> And why so touchy?


I'm not misrepresenting anything and only stating what the article says.  I'm not touchy are you?  I just see a definite pattern in the things you post.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm not misrepresenting anything and only stating what the article says.  I'm not touchy are you?  I just see a definite pattern in the things you post.


My sincere thanks.  I'm glad you noticed.  I'd hate to think my posts were ignored.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2022)

win231 said:


> My sincere thanks.  I'm glad you noticed.  I'd hate to think my posts were ignored.


Alright, you are well represented.Good luck with that.  Best to you


----------



## IKE (Apr 29, 2022)

My duck hunting buddy and his wife are both in their mid to late-ish 50's and both are double Pfizer vaccinated.

Both tested positive for the Wuhan Flu eight days ago and have been off work all this week and will continue to be off till they test negative.

He said today that neither of them has felt what you'd call real bad just a little achy.

Mama and I have both had three Pfizer shots and we're still kicking around getting the fourth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2022)

IKE said:


> My duck hunting buddy and his wife are both in their mid to late-ish 50's and both are double Pfizer vaccinated.
> 
> Both tested positive for the Wuhan Flu eight days ago and have been off work all this week and will continue to be off till they test negative.
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten my second booster yet due to complications.  Still debating if I want to get it.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 29, 2022)

l'll be getting my second booster in a few weeks.  At my age and other health issue, I don't want to take any chances.

Moderna on the rocks please.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 29, 2022)

*The bulk of vaccinated deaths are among people who did not get a booster shot, according to state data provided to The Post. In two of the states, California and Mississippi, three-quarters of the vaccinated senior citizens who died in January and February did not have booster doses.*

There you go. Better get your booster shot. I received one booster already and will be getting the second in a few months. I still wear a mask when I go shopping and will continue to do so, even if the CDC tells me it's not necessary.


----------



## John cycling (Apr 29, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> It still states in the article that the unvaccinated are more likely to die.



The reports of our deaths have been greatly exaggerated.  
.


----------



## chic (Apr 30, 2022)

win231 said:


> Startling admission.
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-deaths-no-longer-overwhelmingly-132139645.html


Didn't the British Journal of Medicine report this or something similar? Because there is an even split in England between the numbers of vaccinated and BOOSTED and those just vaxxed or unvaxxed and the BOOSTED group are the ones getting sick.  They need to rethink their strategy in handling this illness.


----------



## JustDave (Apr 30, 2022)

Coincidentally, I just got my second booster shot yesterday.  My only consideration beforehand was not whether it would do no good, but if there were any known reason that it would do something bad.  I mean seriously bad, not just something like another sore arm for a couple of days.  As yet, I have not been convinced that the government is using the shots to plant tracking devices in my head.  That kind of crap is for the conspiracy theorists who see it as a violation of their right to freedom.  Don't get me wrong.  I'm a lover of Freedom too, but I figure I don't get to experience any freedom at all if I'm not around to do it.


----------



## JustDave (Apr 30, 2022)

There will always be risks, whether it's surgical removal of a life threatening tumor, or taking a drive on the freeway to visit family.  We try to sift through the information and do what what we think is best.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2022)

I've seen several articles on this subject in the last few days. Although there has been a (tiny) number of deaths among the vaccinated, the articles always seem to add that most of the people who died had underlying issues, were severely compromised, and in many cases had the disease but actually died of one of their other conditions.  And in a few cases, the virus somehow made its way past the vaccine, and the people died anyway. 

I suspect that that happens with all diseases, and all vaccines. Nothing is 100% foolproof; we do the best we can. So, if you have a 1 in 400 chance of dying from a horrible disease (unvaccinated) and a 1 in 4 million chance (vaccinated), which would you choose? (I don't know how accurate these numbers are, but it's something like that.)

One news article said vaccinated people have a bigger chance of getting killed by a falling asteroid.

But what does bother me is the age factor. Vaccinated or not, the people most likely to get very sick and maybe die of this disease are overwhelmingly the elderly. I've never read any explanation of why this is true; maybe they don't know, yet.

With the seniors where I live, I see the entire range of caution-taking, which seems to keep varying week by week. One woman I know is leaving next week for a cruise to Croatia (I looked on a map, and it's in central Europe.)  Yet, being on the verge of WW3, and with a pandemic still raging, and cruise ships being germ factories all the time anyway, that's not enough to stop some people.

At the other extreme, some people I know literally won't leave their apartments. Most of us are somewhere in between. We've had the good sense to get vaccinated, but masks on or masks off?  Are restaurants OK?  Can we go to the theatre with a mask on?   I have to make an airport decision myself for a planned trip in July, and really don't know what to do. Maybe the news findings and advice in the next few months will help  me decide what to do.  There are good arguments on both sides.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2022)

It appears that us old folks are at the greatest risk....likely due to many already having other health issues.  These shots and boosters seem to lose their "potency" after a few months, so we will have to get the 'sore arm" every few months, until a more permanent treatment is found.  We are only about 2 years into this Covid thing, and it has taken 6 to 10 years to perfect treatments for many other past pandemics, so I expect to need annual or semi annual shots for quite some time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2022)

I haven't gotten my second booster shot yet.  I forgot I have a new phone number the drugstore doesn't have .  They can't text me.  I'm going to try getting the shot at CVS this time.


----------



## JustDave (May 2, 2022)

I reported my second booster two days ago in the AM.  For the rest of the day, I was abnormally weak, tired, and malaise.  Other shots were a slight pain in the arm for a few days.  This one just knocked the tar out of me.  The day after that I was fine, and went for a strenuous hike.  I think it was the booster that caused this, but I can't be positive.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 2, 2022)

People, the young and the old, die all the time.  Getting "the jab" is no guarantee that they are going to live to 100 years plus. Perhaps they were destined to die.  Lots of people out there have all sorts of medical issues.  Getting that "jab" is not gonna keep them breathing.  Sorry to "rain on your parade."

I live in a 55 plus apartment and everyone here wears those masks (except me, for some reason).  We get at least 2 visits from the para-medics each week.  There are 97 units in my building.  The masks did not save them.  Same for those jabs.  The jabs probably saved them from getting Covid19 but there are other issues, like a weak heart. 

As for me, I got all 2 jabs plus the booster.  However, I don't wear any kind of mask and I feel find.  Touch wood; I suppose.  I just don't think it's my time to go but you never know.  It could be a case of "here today but gone tomorrow."  Mean while, keep happy!


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2022)

Sunny said:


> One news article said vaccinated people have a bigger chance of getting killed by a falling asteroid.


Since a number of people have died of Covid-19 despite being vaccinated (though at far lower rates than those unvaccinated), and there are only a handful of people who've been hit by a falling asteroid, this would be a gross exaggeration.


----------

